# nortroptyline hcl (pamelor) please responde.



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

does anybody have any experiece with this antidepressant.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

I have never even heard of it. Is it new? Do you know how it is supposed to work?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I took it for about 5 days and when it was one of the worst med experiences I've had (I've been on about 20).

It's not new. It's an old tricyclic. The target dose for this med is 100mg. I decided with my doctor to start at 10 mg and work my way up to 100 mg over a few weeks. Even at 10 mg, this was terrible for my DP/DR. It causes a lot of sedation. I remember after the first night I took it, I woke up the next morning to go to class and was walking around campus, and had no idea what I was doing. I was so confused. It provoked me to go to the Dean and get temporary disability while I was on it. Anyway, I got up to 30 mg and it made me more depressed and super DPed.


----------

